# Age to Neuter?



## DakotaSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

I know there are alot of different opinions on neutering, so I am curious to hear what people on the boards think. My vet will neuter starting at four months. Is it best to neuter early or wait longer? Pros/cons of waiting or neutering early? I appreciate the advice.

My border collie was neutered at 5 months old and my golden retriever was spayed at around 8 months.


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm one of those people that feel strongly in waiting until at least 12 months to spay or neuter (preferably 18 months). Prior to 12 months, the growth plates have not closed yet; and the hormones are needed for this. Take away the hormones too early, the growth plates will not close when they are meant to and you end up with a dog that could be taller than normal, have weak bone structure and more susceptible to joint issues.

This is a topic of great debate. Folks feel strongly that early spay/neuter will alleviate some kinds of cancers. Then, there is the overpopulation issues.

I've always had large breed dogs and my concern has been bone and joint primarily...and want to give them the best opportunity for bone and joint health.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

I agree with Heidibu, but I would wait until 2-3 years that way I know my dog has filled out to his potential.


----------



## kbigge (Dec 29, 2007)

Good grief - even if you wanted to neuter at a young age, 4 months seems extremely early to me.

Kodee is 13 mos old and intact. I plan to keep him intact until he's at least 2 or 3 years old. After that, I am not sure if I will get him neutered or not. The more research I do, the less necessary it seems. Reproductive cancers aren't especially common, although of course the risk of testicular cancer is cut to zero if the dog is neutered. BUT, chances are he wouldn't get t.c. anyway.

My vet agrees w/me re: waiting til he's mature, but he encourages me to neuter, due to prostate, testicular cancers, etc. I'm probably going to do it, but I'm not certain.

No way in h*ll would I neuter at 4 mos, though. Wait as close to 2 years old as possible, IMO.


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

I know that many people believe that waiting until later to spay/neuter is the best option, and I totally respect that. I understand many of their concerns, especially when you're talking about large breed dogs.

However, I personally believe that dogs are not hindered in any way by spaying or neutering between the ages of 6 months and 1 year. If your dog is a pet, and is not expected to conform to the standard in every way (i.e. a show dog), I do not see why spaying/neutering early would be a problem.

I do understand that those who breed and raise show dogs want their dogs to meet the height and weight requirements, which can be affected by an early spay/neuter. Other than that, I have no problem with doing it early. Until it is proven that doing this surgery early essentially hurts dogs later in life, I probably won't have a problem with it.


----------



## DakotaSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

Four months seems early to me also. It was just the age my vet said they started at when I brought up neutering at my last visit. My border collie was only neutered between 5-6 months old because he had to be altered due to the pet requirements set forth by my apartment before he was allowed in the building.

My own personal plan is to wait until he is at least a year old but I keep getting people telling me that neutering them early is far better. Thanks for the input.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Brady isn't neutered and I don't plan on it unless its a health issue.
My lab which is female I had spayed cause she was a crazy dog when we got her and it calmed her down she was 2


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

So what happens if my dogs 2nd testicle has not dropped? When should he be neutered?


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

JD, I wonder how old your boy is. Sometimes, they eventually drop, sometimes they don't. Then, its a surgical procedure, more than just a snip snip. Sorry for the visual. But, they have to go get it (find it) from the abdominal cavity.

ETA...I suppose the age of John Denver, your boy is April 2008. Duh!


----------



## babyjake (Jul 14, 2008)

Yeah...the vet told me...it might drop it might not. If not...they have to go in there. 

I'm just wondering how long I should wait if it doesn't drop. 1 month? 2 months?


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: editor2I know that many people believe that waiting until later to spay/neuter is the best option, and I totally respect that. I understand many of their concerns, especially when you're talking about large breed dogs.
> 
> However, I personally believe that dogs are not hindered in any way by spaying or neutering between the ages of 6 months and 1 year. If your dog is a pet, and is not expected to conform to the standard in every way (i.e. a show dog), I do not see why spaying/neutering early would be a problem.
> 
> I do understand that those who breed and raise show dogs want their dogs to meet the height and weight requirements, which can be affected by an early spay/neuter. Other than that, I have no problem with doing it early. Until it is proven that doing this surgery early essentially hurts dogs later in life, I probably won't have a problem with it.


Show dogs can't be speutered, so I don't understand that portion of your post









"On the positive side, neutering male dogs-

• eliminates the small risk (probably <1%) of dying from testicular cancer
• reduces the risk of non-cancerous prostate disorders
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• may possibly reduce the risk of diabetes (data inconclusive)

On the negative side, neutering male dogs-

• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in medium/large and larger breeds with a poor prognosis.
• increases the risk of cardiac hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 1.6
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of progressive geriatric cognitive impairment
• triples the risk of obesity, a common health problem in dogs with many associated health problems
• quadruples the small risk (<0.6%) of prostate cancer
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract cancers
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations


For female dogs, the situation is more complex. The number of health benefits associated with spaying may
exceed the associated health problems in some (not all) cases. 
On balance, whether spaying improves the
odds of overall good health or degrades them probably depends on the age of the female dog and the
relative risk of various diseases in the different breeds.

On the positive side, spaying female dogs-

• if done before 2.5 years of age, greatly reduces the risk of mammary tumors, the most common
malignant tumors in female dogs
• nearly eliminates the risk of pyometra, which otherwise would affect about 23% of intact female
dogs; pyometra kills about 1% of intact female dogs
• reduces the risk of perianal fistulas
• removes the very small risk (0.5%) from uterine, cervical, and ovarian tumors

On the negative side, spaying female dogs-

• if done before 1 year of age, significantly increases the risk of osteosarcoma (bone cancer); this is a
common cancer in larger breeds with a poor prognosis
• increases the risk of splenic hemangiosarcoma by a factor of 2.2 and cardiac hemangiosarcoma by
a factor of >5; this is a common cancer and major cause of death in some breeds
• triples the risk of hypothyroidism
• increases the risk of obesity by a factor of 1.6-2, a common health problem in dogs with many
associated health problems
• causes urinary “spay incontinence” in 4-20% of female dogs
• increases the risk of persistent or recurring urinary tract infections by a factor of 3-4
• increases the risk of recessed vulva, vaginal dermatitis, and vaginitis, especially for female dogs
spayed before puberty
• doubles the small risk (<1%) of urinary tract tumors
• increases the risk of orthopedic disorders
• increases the risk of adverse reactions to vaccinations"

From http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf

My girl won't be spayed until probably 18-24 mos of age


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I believe that *if* (and that's a BIG if!) the owner can control their pet that large breed dogs should not be spayed/neutered until after maturity. There is some thought out there that early spay/neuters contribute to some cancers.
http://www.littleriverlabs.com/neuter.htm
http://www.naiaonline.org/pdfs/LongTermHealthEffectsOfSpayNeuterInDogs.pdf
http://www.caninesports.com/SpayNeuter.html

You of course







Can find just as many pro-early neuter/spay!!

Dante was Cryptorchid and I had him neutered at 14 months.
Now I'd probably go ahead and wait until 2 years old. The reading I have done since then regarding the chances of testicular cancer due to a retained testicle (It is higher) points to years later not months later.


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

I would wait until he is at least 18 months to 24 months before I would do anything as to neutering, it won't hurt him to have thew other testical up there for that amount of time. You want the boy to get his full size before neutering


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

Two, next question


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

Show dogs can't be speutered, so I don't understand that portion of your post 

Sorry for the confusion. I only meant that I can understand why those who show dogs wouldn't want to spay/neuter them. I guess the point I was trying to make was that, for those who keep their dogs as active pets (perhaps doing obedience or some other sport) I don't think that speutering them early does any irreparable (sp?) damage.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

> Quote:However, I personally believe that dogs are not hindered in any way by spaying or neutering between the ages of 6 months and 1 year. If your dog is a pet, and is not expected to conform to the standard in every way (i.e. a show dog), I do not see why spaying/neutering early would be a problem.
> 
> I do understand that those who breed and raise show dogs want their dogs to meet the height and weight requirements, which can be affected by an early spay/neuter. Other than that, I have no problem with doing it early. Until it is proven that doing this surgery early essentially hurts dogs later in life, I probably won't have a problem with it.


Very well put. I've owned many dogs in my life and they have all been neutered at 6 months. I too agree that if you are not showing your dog or using him/her for working purposes then neutering him/her at 6 months is A okay! Even after you neuter your pup, their drive/energy level is not effected until months later... i personally have not noticed an immediate change after neutering. My shih tzu was neutered at 6 months and 6 months later, its like it never happened LOL. I plan to neuter my gsd at 6 months as my gsd's main duty is to learn and to be the best family companion he can be!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: RobocopI plan to neuter my gsd at 6 months as my gsd's main duty is to learn and to be the best family companion he can be!


Is the Breeder of your new Pup OK with this plan?








I would check with her, she may not feel the same as you!!!
(Hip Warranty etc.)


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

There are a lot of people on this board who are in favor of waiting. I respect their right to their opinions. I have had my own dogs altered between 6 months and a year and experienced no issues in doing so. All the dogs and cats in our rescue program are altered prior to adoption which can mean as young as 12 weeks. While that would not be my first choice, we have not experienced any issues in doing so. The puppies heal faster than the adults actually and following these dogs over time has not revealed any problems but that's not to say there couldn't be down the road. 

IMO S/N before 6 months is more to do with population control and responsible rescue practices than done for the animal. S/N before the first heat (say 6-8 months) does have some health benefits for the animal, at least for females. Whether those health benefits are offset by other health risks is not really clear from the data. 

There are a small number of actual scientific studies on this issue and the data are equivocal. There are also A LOT of opinion pieces available on the internet.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

> Quote:
> Is the Breeder of your new Pup OK with this plan?
> 
> 
> ...


Say what you really want to say. Like i've told you via pm, this was all discussed with the breeder including warranty etc.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I've speutered all of my personal and foster dogs between 6 months and one year. They have not had adverse health effects because of it. I could have adopted Rafi unneutered but chose to have him neutered before I adopted him. He was between 12 and 18 months at the time.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Robocop
> 
> 
> > Quote:
> ...


Most Breeders are on the 18 -> 24 month plan.
And some Hip Warranties will be Void for very Early Neutering.

WOW, find it hard to believe a Breeder would be on board with Neutering that young.

I already told you what she did to a board member here, funny you try to give people a heads up


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

> Quote:Most Breeders are on the 18 -> 24 month plan.
> And some Hip Warranties will be Void for very Early Neutering.
> 
> WOW, find it hard to believe a Breeder would be on board with Neutering that young.
> ...


Just to clarify... as you ASSUMED it was the breeder, it was actually my vet that recommended it. My breeder actually said to wait til at least a year. My vet has been in the same location for over 35 years and i've been going to her for 17 so ... my info is based on actual experiences as I also stated that my previous dogs were all neutered at 6 months. 4 of them to be exact, in which they all lived over 15 years.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Robocop
> this was all discussed with the breeder including warranty etc.


I guess you forget what you typed









Glad that she did not recommended it.

Maybe you need to get a new Younger VET, a lot of actual scientific studies on this issue have been done in the last few years.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

A lot of scientific studies sponsored by special interest groups on either side. I have been looking for some that are just studies. 

Of course a vet who has been a vet for 35 years would have anectodal evidence for many generations of dogs and might be able to draw a reasonably well educated conclusion from that.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

My experience with the younger vets is that they're the ones most comfortable with doing S/N surgeries really young. The older ones seem to be more in the 6 months to a year camp. I haven't actually found many that recommend waiting until 24 months although I have read the studies that highlight the possible risks either way.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you think it's ok to nueter/spay between 6 months and a year old if your dog is a pet. even if you're not showing don't you want your dog to fully develope to be what ever is natural for your dog???


> Originally Posted By: editor2I know that many people believe that waiting until later to spay/neuter is the best option, and I totally respect that. I understand many of their concerns, especially when you're talking about large breed dogs.
> 
> However, I personally believe that dogs are not hindered in any way by spaying or neutering between the ages of 6 months and 1 year. If your dog is a pet, and is not expected to conform to the standard in every way (i.e. a show dog), I do not see why spaying/neutering early would be a problem.
> 
> I do understand that those who breed and raise show dogs want their dogs to meet the height and weight requirements, which can be affected by an early spay/neuter. Other than that, I have no problem with doing it early. Until it is proven that doing this surgery early essentially hurts dogs later in life, I probably won't have a problem with it.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedad don't you want your dog to fully develope to be what ever is natural for your dog


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/PedSpayNeuter.htm

Good reading info not from opinions but from research, experiments, and studies.


----------



## Robocop (Jul 18, 2008)

and another 

http://www.columbusdogconnection.com/Documents/PedRebuttal%20.pdf


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: editor2
> 
> However, I personally believe that dogs are not hindered in any way by spaying or neutering between the ages of 6 months and 1 year. If your dog is a pet, and is not expected to conform to the standard in every way (i.e. a show dog), I do not see why spaying/neutering early would be a problem.


You can find research supporting both sides. Lately I`m seeing more leaning toward late S & N. I have done mostly 12 to 24 months.The funny thing is the most masculine, thickest boned and biggest chested dog I`ve ever owned was done at 8 months. Meets the breed standard but is at the top end. My one male that was done at 24 months has a bitches stripe, so I discount the stripe theory.. I`m still staying with 12 to 24 because I believe the hormones play a big role in development.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

why do it at all?

are you afraid you will not be able to manage an intact dog? 

it is shocking that people believe this. I guess the programming has worked pretty well. 

I understand that some people do not like to be inconvenienced by their bitch twice a year. But unless one of my dogs has a medical reason to speuter, I will not do it ever. It is simply not necessary.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

And another, I see on page 1 of this thread that Reichsmom & Barb E. posted this link.

Long-Term Health Risk & Benefits Associated with Spay / Neuter In Dogs 

* <span style='font-size: 11pt'>A Good Owner with a well Trained Dog, there is NO Health Benefits to Neuter at any age.</span> *


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

How many breeders on this forum have had oops litters? Seems to me I remember mention of more than one. I just read about a litter of gsds x mal where the mal scaled an 8 foot fence to get to the gsd. _Accidents happen with responsible owners who are in the business of breeding_ so they are for sure going to happen with your average dog owner. 

And let's face the facts Seltzer and Brian, we already have a HUGE domestic animal overpopulation problem. There are far more irresponsible people out there than responsible people when it comes to animal ownership. So advocating that people not spay and neuter their animals, under those circumstances, is irresponsible. Why don't you spend some time on petfinder or on the urgent boards here and look at all the innocent little puppies who will pay with their lives because someone let their dog out when she was in heat or the neighbor's dog was in heat.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Jean,

albeit short I appreciate your post because it has become a hot topic. I do rescue and now have a ten month old GSD, picked up off the streets, that seems about perfect in all respects. Anyway, he will be neutered ASAP, and yet he seems so perfect.

My son has a lab that qualified this year for World Championship competition. The dog was neutered early on, and it seems all the high performers are intact. The kid just wishes he had never neutered "Jumpin George."

Jean, there was a recent study, that I think is unbaised, although it supports non-neutering for various health reasons. 

I have posted it at least 3X on this board, so will not try and find again.

Strangely, as an aside I thing most dogs should be neutered or spayed, despite the health concerns that will surface. However, I will not neuter, nor breed my European GSD. The rescue GSD's, I would prefer to wait till about two years of age, but no humane society or rescue group will agree.


----------



## DakotaSpirit (Jan 3, 2008)

Why do I want to neuter? Easy, I am in the Army National Guard and with the possibility of an upcoming deployment sometime in the future (not for a long while), I do not want to leave the responsibility of an intact male dog on whomever takes care of him for me. I'd like to think of my decision to neuter as being a responsible pet owner. I trust my ability to handle an intact dog, but I do not believe I need to ask that of someone else.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Handling an intact male isn't hard if the dog is well trained. All you would have to do is figure out who is going to take care of the dog while you are gone and have the dog train with you and that person as if you both had equal authority. I have never neutured any of my sheps, and I do not plan on neuturing Apollo or Zeus. They are both well behaved dogs, and they are never where I can't see them, I don't see the need.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

Ruth 

I agree that there are far more irresponsible people out there than responsible people.
Does that make it right for Vets to twist the truth "the program"?

**** the same irresponsible people are having kids, should we cut off there balls too!!


----------



## Heidibu (Jul 22, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Deejays_OwnerHell the same irresponsible people are having kids, should we cut off there balls too!!


Yes! Or at least tie the tubes of their bitches.









Hot topic to say the least...always! Regardless of all the health aspects that we are aware of and overpopulation issues...its a personal choice. All we can do is to share our opinions, educate those that don't know and let personal decisions be made.

Yes, I'm Pro-Choice.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Well, we all know that men live longer than women anyway...oh, wait...


----------



## eggo520 (Oct 28, 2007)

DoggieDad, I have found no research or other literature that tells me that dogs neutered/spayed at a young age do not develop to their fullest potential. If you could provide me with some, I would love to read it. I have talked to two very well-respected vets in my area about my concerns about my dog's growth plates and was reassured by both that she should be fine. In addition, my fiance spoke to one of the vets for our state K9 search and rescue team and was told the same thing. I love my dogs, and I spent a great deal of time and concern researching this issue and talking with various professionals. Please don't imply that I want anything other than the best for them.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I took Cujo in to my vet and the vet tech said, "Oh, he is so much bigger than your dogs." (Cujo is my parents' dog, but he is from my first litter.) 

I said, "Yes, we neutered him too young, before the growth plates closed and the long bones kept growing." 

She looked at me as if I was from mars and then looked at my vet. 

My vet told her, "Yes, that can happen." 

I neutered Cujo at 18 weeks before giving him to my parents. I thought he would be easier to manage. I was an idiot. 

I have two young intact dogs that cause me no headaches and I would leave either of them with ANYBODY without a problem. 

Oh, and I do not believe in purebred GSD litters that are accidents. Sorry, I just do not buy it. I would buy it that the border collie mix down the street wormed his way into your bitch, and created a litter of mutts. 

But I think that purebred litters happen because some people and you can call them breeders if you like, but they are not generally in it for the long hall, want a litter to happen, and are not all that fussed about securing their bitch. 

My bitches are kept in kennels that are covered over. If you are a breeder (someone who didn't just breed their bitch, but is in to this with a plan), then you make some place for your bitch to be when you are not right there, and there are no accidents. 

I just love it when the breeders on their site, say this one got out and got that one. Amazing that the pair is a good match for each other, old enough to safely raise a litter, and neither is closely related. The problem with breeders, saying "oops" is that they, the breeders, are driving nails in their own coffins. I say it is BS. If you are a breeder, you know how to keep your bitches intact, and know how to manage their breedings. So we have to cut the crap if we do not want mandatory speuter. 

I have five intact bitches. All of them are related to one of my dogs -- father/daughter. So if there is an "accident" I am going to have closely related puppies. But it is not going to happen. I can guarantee that without neutering the boy. 

I love to here how DH or Spoiled Brat was to blame. 

I just love it.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I read a lot of people saying that males neutered younger are smaller and look more like females and females spayed young are BIGGER and look more masculine. I disagree and could post pics of my own personal dogs and fosters but* if the growth plates close earlier when you speuter then wouldn't both the males and females be smaller*?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I think the growth plates close later


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

The growth plates close later in male dogs?


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

The closing is delayed if the male is neutered before they're closed.
That's my understanding anyway


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

So they can be taller, lankier, thinner and more "fine" than a male that has full benefit of the testosterone.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

But I have read on here people saying that females who are spayed earlier are bigger, blockier, etc. None of it makes sense to me.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I didn't see that about females looking blockier etc, can you point me in that direction?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Onyx was spayed at 6 mos and is 27" and almost 90# at 21 mos. Her mom is tall too, but shorter than Onyx who is long legged, but not blockheaded. She was the largest female in the litter. I wonder how she would have ended up if not spayed. She also had three bouts of Pano-1st one started just before the spay.


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: Barb E.The closing is delayed if the male is neutered before they're closed.
> That's my understanding anyway


mine too.

quote "Bone growth ceases when the physiologic growth plates located at the ends of immature bones "close." Growth plate closure of the radius and ulna (forelimb bones) occurred three months later (in seven-month-old neuters) to four months later (in seven-week-old neuters) in neutered puppies versus their sexually intact litter males. The result is that the forelimb bones of neutered puppies were a fraction of an inch longer than those of the unneutered pups"

quote from here http://www.petresource.com/Articles%20of%20Interest/new_views_on_neutering.htm

I don't have a real strong view either way just my anecdotal evidence, Meeka was never spayed (never bred!!!!) and she was tall and lanky (probably genetics vs. spaying) Allie was spayed at around age 1 and is shorter.

Meeka ended up having pyometra when she was 7. Yikes! It was terrible.







(Big surgery on an older dog (after a hip surgery to boot)) Which wouldnt have happened if she was spayed earlier. she lived to be 12 after her traumatic spay (at least that is what I called it) but it could have not been such a great outcome









With that said, we havent neutered Kelso yet and he is 2. I am feeling like we should do it soon, but then I go back and forth. I just don't know if the argument will ever get settled really. There is to much anecdotal evidence. Does anyone know of a good solid scientific study?


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, new to the board but have been reading a lot the past few days. My girlfriend and I adopted a young shepherd about two months ago. We had him neutered the other day at 6 months to our vets advice. I was concerned about the neutering causing growth problems and my vet told us genetics is genetics he will reach his full potential it will just take a little longer. He is a very good vet and used to be GSD breeder so I believed it was what was best for our boy. 

I have been torn the past few days reading different information, it just doesnt seem that there is any definate answers regarding the best if at all age. I guess I would like to hear of other dogs/shepherds that lived a long healthy life despite being neutered at an earlier age.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree with you 100 percent. As a rescue guy I tend to think most dogs should be neutered, because LOL there are enough German Shperherds around for all of us tio adopt.

The quandry is the most recent studies on males seem to conclude that an un-neutered male does better. And when it comes to competition, not the show dog stuff, but real competition, the males that have not been neutered simply out perform the nuetered guys.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

What is done, is done, you cannot sew them back on, so it is pointless to worry overmuch about it. 

The only dog of mine or my parents that is neutered, did grow much bigger than the rest of both litters of pups, has skin problems, has epilepsy -- though no problems after his first set of siezures (on meds), and had pano. Some of this or none of this could be attributed to the early neuter. Pano happens in young dogs and goes away no problem. Siezures could be caused by a problem with anesthetic, but Cujo was put under several times other than the neuter. The skin problems could be due to food or environment. And his Clifford syndrome, well he was the runt of the litter. 

And let's talk about the runt -- a true runt is not just small, it has problems. So maybe neutered or not he would have problems. 

Princess on the other hand (GSD mix) was spayed at about a year (during the first heat once we got her at nine months), had stomach cancer at 1 1/2 and surgery and lived to the ripe old age of 14.


----------



## NitroBoy (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the replies. You are right, what's done is done. I called my vet to express my dismay about bone health problems and he pretty much told me not to worry so much if there was a problem with bone cancer or other bone diseases from neutering that everyone would know about it. 

I am just going to do my best through diet, exercise and his enviornment to give him the longest healthiest life he can have. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Just wanted to add in because I thought it was interesting...

In regards to testosterone closing the growth plates...There was a special on TV that I saw about a boy with a rare growth disorder where his growth plates weren't closing and they were treating him with testosterone which was slowing his growth significantly. Apparently a bi-product of testosterone is what causes the bones to mature and the growth plates to close in both men and women. From an article about the effect of low levels of testosterone on people...

"When secretion of testosterone or estradiol remains below average throughout the teenage years, a taller adult height will be gradually achieved by extra growth of the arms and legs. This long-limbed tallness is termed "eunuchoid" tallness, but rarely adds more than 1-3 inches (2.5-7.5 cm) to adult height."

So we can see where early neutering will lead to slightly taller, less bulky dogs because all the growth will happen in the legs and not the body.


----------

